# Detoxifying the Pineal Gland - A Cure for DP, blank mind, anhedonia?



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

Of course, we are all looking for solutions to improve our health. I have been learning more about pineal gland lately and I'm a little mind blown. I was on a Facebook DP support page and one member said that detoxifying the pineal gland is helping with symptoms. I think the pineal gland may be directly related to the "blank mind" symptom as well as other symptoms of DP including sleep disturbances, circadian rhythm disturbances, depression, anhedonia, lack of emotions, detachment of surroundings, and more.

Philosopher Rene Descartes has said this which is interesting: the pineal gland is "the principal seat of the soul and the place in which all our thoughts are formed." He is also famous for the famous quote, "I think, therefore I am." Does this explain why when we can't think we feel dead?

First off, the pineal gland is also known as the "third eye." It is a light sensing organ and has photoreceptors that are activated by light. Perhaps this is the key to light up "the black cave" inside our minds. It also allows us to imagine pictures. This may be a key to relieving aphantasia. It also has been associated with producing DMT, the most powerful hallucinogenic known to man.

Second, it produces melatonin which aids in sleep and dreaming. Many DP sufferers have problems with restful sleep which is a concern of mine as well. Additionally, when I used to be better cognitively I used to have more vivid dreams that I would remember when waking up. As my mind shut down, so did my dreams.

Third, I've noticed that as my condition degraded I became insensitive to the changing of day and night and also the changing of the seasons. I'm not comfortably able to wake up before 11am to noon each day and have super high levels of morning cortisol. Turns out that the pineal gland helps control our circadian rhythms and sleep-wake cycles and sensitivity to changing seasons.

Toxins, excessive exposure to fluoride, EMFs, and other reasons can cause the pineal gland to become calcified and these calcium deposits show up on MRI scans. (Problem is the doctor reviewing these MRI calcifications will probably not be alarmed since it is considered "normal" for our toxic, modern environment.)

For these reasons, I have purchased a few supplements to help with pineal gland detox. The first is the vitamin K2 to help with removing calcium from soft tissues like the pineal gland and depositing the calcium in places it should be such as teeth and bones. The second is called skate liver oil which many people swear by detoxing the pineal and causing vivid dreams.

Additionally, I purchased organic fluoride free toothpaste and I'm going to abstain from drinking tap water which contains fluoride especially in the US.

I will do this regime consistently for 3 months starting Monday to see if it helps with symptoms. I will report back with my results.

Has anyone ever tried to detoxify their pineal gland? If so, what were the results?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

Meh. I don't buy it. In thinking the frontal lobe is heavily used. Dysfunction of this part of the brain often results in blank mind, just like in my case. I have shrinked frontal lobe (it got smaller) and I'm suffering every day with almost nothing going through my head. It's fckn hell.


----------



## MichelleH (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Mike, did your MRI show a shrunken frontal lobe? Also, I'm curious what kind of clinic would give you such a detailed MRI explaination. Most doctors would only mention details regarding tumors and such.

Also, I have done a QEEG brain map which shows delta brain waves in the frontal lobe during being awake though it's not as precise as other brain imaging.

I'm hoping that the pineal gland detox offers at least some benefits especially since I have problems with sleep and circadian rhythms.

If the pineal gland detox doesn't work, I'm seriously considering TMS. Do you think TMS is a good option Mike?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

I just did MRI privately. Even I when I'm looking at my scan I can see the changes.

About TMS - not sure thou. It showed some benefit in DP, depression and even Schizophrenia. But better option is dTMS - the electromagnetic field is reaching deeper brain structures thus activating more neural connections. It can even cure permanently, it doesn't work like the meds when you are elevating neurotransmitters artificially and the brain adapts to it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

The feeling for MY dp is that it is related to bad sleep quality.. the brain cleans itself, memories get put from short to long term, muscles repair etc... it feels like when I wake up each day none of that has happened. My brain doesn't feel fluid and well oiled, it feels dirty like a swamp. Like there is no room in my short term memory to contain what is happening around me. And my muscles ache like shit until enough cortisol/stress hormones are pumped back into my body to numb the pain and I can get out of bed.

The problem is there are many many causes for this. The pineal makes sense as it turns serotonin to melatonin. And perhaps the release of a DMT like molecule is involved with dreaming. All I can say is my recent improvement is mostly caused by improved sleep I think. So it is a good point to consider


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> It can even cure permanently, it doesn't work like the meds when you are elevating neurotransmitters artificially and the brain adapts to it.


My knowledge on this issue is still too low, but a question now would be why deep TMS should be able to have permanent effects, when even deep brain stimulation does not.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I doubt TMS will work. I'm pretty sure anything that brings back my full range of emotions and also clears my mental fog would extinguish my dp/dr.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

MichelleH said:


> Of course, we are all looking for solutions to improve our health. I have been learning more about pineal gland lately and I'm a little mind blown. I was on a Facebook DP support page and one member said that detoxifying the pineal gland is helping with symptoms. I think the pineal gland may be directly related to the "blank mind" symptom as well as other symptoms of DP including sleep disturbances, circadian rhythm disturbances, depression, anhedonia, lack of emotions, detachment of surroundings, and more.
> 
> Philosopher Rene Descartes has said this which is interesting: the pineal gland is "the principal seat of the soul and the place in which all our thoughts are formed." He is also famous for the famous quote, "I think, therefore I am." Does this explain why when we can't think we feel dead?
> 
> ...


Interesting. I have read about it and always wanted to try it. So it's definitely on my list now for possible treatments.


----------

